# Mud Stock Sparks,OK



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

Mud Stock 2013 April 18-21st at Sparks America Campgrounds in OKlahoma...all the info you need is on their website if you might be interested...atv, utv, rock crawlers, mud trucks...this is the 4th time me my buddies are going...we've had a blast every time...im headed down friday morning on the 19th and some of my buddys that night...if anyone wants to go and meet up, pm me.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey ray, I've been meaning to text ya back just been stupid busy with work gonna try my best to make it at least one day lol but being the weekend before my wedding idk how she's gonna react to that


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

It's all good bro...i totally understand...ill get with ya the monday b4 mudstock


----------

